

Quadcopter drone deliberately flown at passenger airliner - suprgeek
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2808246/Quadcopter-drone-deliberately-flown-passenger-airliner-Essex.html

======
touristtam
Not sure the dailymail should even be showing up here. They are notorious for
being an unreliable source of information, generally with very plebeian taste
for _news_ stories. I would go even as far as advising _not_ to take any news
report from this tabloid as serious or news worthy. Sorry for the harsh
comment, but unless corroborated by other news outfit, this is to be taken
with a coarse grain salt.

------
bennesvig
Not sure why they show a DJI Phantom when it clearly wasn't one.

